# If you have a pet and a video camera



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

or any other device that takes videos,
I strongly advise you to take videos of your pets.
We have been watching, for the past few nights, videos of our dogs back to 1991, and they bring back so may wonderful memories.
Watching is almost as if they are in the room with you, unfortunately you can no longer put your Arms around them and give them a loving cuddle.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a camera (is it a bridge camera?) that takes short videos so may have a go with that


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Start today


----------

